# Make your own Yeti handle!



## troutmauler (Dec 7, 2006)

The other day someone was talking about a handle for yeti rambler. Did a search, and saw one made of paracord. Me being as cheap as I am decided to make one. Here's the prototype. Took 35" of rope and fused together with burnt ends and 174" total for braiding the handle(87" blue 87"black). You can YouTube how to braid, super simple.


----------



## troutmauler (Dec 7, 2006)

Hope the picture posted, for some reason having difficulty from phone.


----------



## saltgrassdrifter (May 23, 2004)

I bought a handle at academy that was for a tervis it was around six bucks.Make sure you get the one with two loops.You will need a heat gun to heat the top ring only.Once its hot slide it on the yeti until the bottom ring seats in place. When it cools off it will stay put and it looks like it was made for it.


----------



## troutmauler (Dec 7, 2006)

Trying again


----------



## troutmauler (Dec 7, 2006)

Cool idea with the tervis handle. May try that for wife's cup.


----------



## ShallowStalker24 (Jun 18, 2008)

I just ordered a few of these.








http://www.thehandlr.com/


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Seriously, $40 for a glass which is bad enough, but $20 more for a handle??? I own a couple of yeti coolers and a small glass (Gift) but I just can't go $60 + TT&L for a glass and handle.
Rant over. Carry on.

BTW, the homemade handle looks good to me.


----------



## ShallowStalker24 (Jun 18, 2008)

so you will spend $400 for a yeti cooler but $20 is to much for a handle! LOL!!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

But you ruined that cup putting cowboys sticker on it all sour now geez man. Jk lol


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

troutmauler said:


> The other day someone was talking about a handle for yeti rambler. Did a search, and saw one made of paracord. Me being as cheap as I am decided to make one. Here's the prototype. Took 35" of rope and fused together with burnt ends and 174" total for braiding the handle(87" blue 87"black). You can YouTube how to braid, super simple.


So you claim to be cheap but both you and your wife own $40 coffee mugs:question::rotfl:


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

fishin shallow said:


> So you claim to be cheap but both you and your wife own $40 coffee mugs:question::rotfl:


May have been gifts.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Remember back in the early 90's the rapper wannabees would wear the big clock on a chain?? Looks like Yeti has become the same bling for 2015's Tea Party folks. Who knew you could be over 40 and hip like that?

I think I will get me a pack of red Solo cups and a $15 Igloo cooler and let this fad pass me by.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Bobby Miller said:


> Remember back in the early 90's the rapper wannabees would wear the big clock on a chain?? Looks like Yeti has become the same bling for 2015's Tea Party folks. Who knew you could be over 40 and hip like that?
> 
> I think I will get me a pack of red Solo cups and a $15 Igloo cooler and let this fad pass me by.


Here are some for sale. Double walled also.

I think they are 20 bucks for 4









--------------

It's pretty easy for me to say that the most important thing in my life is my relationship with Jesus Christ, followed by my relationship with family. Everything else comes later.


----------



## troutmauler (Dec 7, 2006)

fishin shallow said:


> So you claim to be cheap but both you and your wife own $40 coffee mugs:question::rotfl:


Gifts!


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

The Yeti cups look good though, you cant argue with that


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Nice idea for you and good work on it. Why do you need the handle in the first place?



> I think I will get me a pack of red Solo cups and a $15 Igloo cooler and let this fad pass me by.


And you'll be missing out on the best hot/cold cup of all time.

TH


----------

